# Feed-in Tariffs (electricidad)



## Chilenita

Hola todos y todas, les comento: tengo la definición de este término en inglés, pero no logro encontrar el término técnico adecuado en español. ¿Me ayudan?

Esta es la definición del European Enviromental Agency en su sitio web:



> Feed-in tariff: the price per unit of electricity that a utility or supplier has to pay for renewable electricity from private generators. The government regulates the tariff rate.


Muchas gracias!


----------



## frida-nc

Algunos términos usados en internet:

-Tarifas de introducción de energía renovable a la red eléctrica
-Tarifas incentivantes [para energía renovable]
-Precios primados de inyección de electricidad en la red
-Tarifa por unidad
-Tarifa remuneratoria a los productores de E-FER por cada KWh generado.


----------



## Chilenita

Muchas gracias!!  Es justamente lo que andaba buscando.


----------



## glpouso

Hola, 

Estoy intentando de traducir un articulo en concentradores solares. En uno de los párrafos me aparece la expresión: feed - in tariffs. No entiendo lo que me quiere decir. Habra alguien que pueda ayudarme???

Contexto: 

In Europe, incentive programs governments simply agree to pay a premium rate for solar electrcity that is delivered to the grid. 

Gracias de antemano.

G


----------



## glpouso

Muchas gracias por su bienvenida. 

Ya he encontrado el término que necesitaba, tendre que ver como lo aplico al contexto técnico. 

Un saludo

Gerardo L. Pouso


----------



## diplomat

Measures such as the introduction of feed- in tariffs and stamp duty rebates are the kind of policies which will provide...

The definition of a feed in tariff is paying customers to produce their own electricity from green energy sources.  Does anyone have an idea what the spanish equilavent is, or a link to a glossary where i might find the information?

Also for stamp duty rebates, can you say devoluciones del impuesto de timbres or is there a different technical term?

many thanks


----------



## Fredys

Hi
Maybe "subsidio" can be used:

subsidio m allowance, benefit
     subsidio agrario, agricultural financial assistance, US unemployment compensation
     subsidio de desempleo, unemployment benefit

Regards


----------



## diplomat

thanks for the suggestion Fredys.  Am not quite sure that subsidio fully encaptures what a feed- in tariff is.  Then again it is a posibility that there is no specific name for them in the spanish speaking world, so they may well be known as.. un subsidio producir energía de recursos verdes... o algo así.
thanks again.


----------



## diplomat

thanks, the exact translation is as you posted before:
Tarifas de introducción de energía renovable a la red eléctrica 
It's stated on the website of the ASOCIACIÓN DE PRODUCTORES DE ENERGÍAS RENOVABLES.
you're a lifesaver.


----------



## train99

“Tarifas de alimentación”.
Se refiere a las tarifas que se aplican a los KWh  de energía renovable  “producidos”: de allí lo de “feed-in tariff”. Es un incentivo que los Gobiernos utilizan para estimular la inversión de privados en y el uso de energía renovables.
                                                         Regards


----------

